# How to sterilize tank and equipment



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

I had a 10g that the inhabitants died from I think columnaris. Anyway I want to sterilize the tank and HOBs before using them again. What is the best way? Im thinking dilluted bleach. Is this a good idea for the media, biowheel too?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You can use a 50/50 bleach solution. You can probably use it on the filters and filter media too. However, you'll want to let them dry completely after you've washed them and rinse them in dechlorinated water. The bleach clean will kill off everything, even your beneficial bacteria, so you'll have to completely recycle the tank after the clean.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

The biowheel might absorb it and not rinse out completely. Can you buy another one easily?


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

yep was expecting to recycle. Its only a grow out tank and I have another aleady cycled just like it. How long should I soak in the solution?


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

"The biowheel might absorb it and not rinse out completely. Can you buy another one easily?"

not easily....what are the chances the wheels and media would remain infected? Maybe I dont want to sterilize them with bleach. Maybe just boiling water?


----------



## Elahrairah (Feb 16, 2007)

You can buy steam cleaners at most any store. They come with long hoses that pinpoint the spot to clean. I would imagine if you hit all surfaces including corners with steam, you would kill everything without the bleach worries. They are cheap compared to buying new filters, etc. 

That is what I use and I can't say I've ever had a problem.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats so funny.
I have ones of those steam things but never thought to use it to sterilize aquarium equipment. Thanks


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

iceprizm said:


> "The biowheel might absorb it and not rinse out completely. Can you buy another one easily?"
> 
> not easily....what are the chances the wheels and media would remain infected? Maybe I dont want to sterilize them with bleach. Maybe just boiling water?


Actually, you should be able to get a replacement quite easily. I see them for sale at most LFS I go to, and if yours doesn't carry it, they'll be online.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

I know they sell them. What I meant by not easily is that there is no lfs where i live. the closest pet store is half an hour drive both ways. i might just order them online if i need other stuff.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Half an hour each way adds up to...let me pull out my abacus here...roughly $736.24 in gas. And that's if you're driving a Prius with the windows up and the A/C off.

If you're ordering stuff online, it's easier and safest just to get the new wheels online. If you're not, I think boiling them would do just fine.

I was just thinking: maybe this whole thing has been blown way out of proportion? Can Flexibacter columnaris even survive outside of water? If your whole tank was wiped out, sterilizing it is probably a safe route anyway, but I'm just curious if anyone knows this kind of thing.


----------



## SheyFirestar (Jun 21, 2008)

nope dont think it can live without water. its a low oxygen using bacteria. exposing it to 20pct or so that is in air would kill it. even lowing the temp after emptying would kill it, it needs 77 or 78 just to reproduce. id still empty and scrub the tank. what ever solution you use is fine just rinse the tank and parts tons of times and they will be fine. the biowheel id still probably not use.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats funny u meantion surviving out side of water. I just lost all my fish in my other 10g to the same disease. they were fine last night this morning they had white cottn like growths on fins, mouths, and eyes. 3 hours later all fish were dead. the only things that touched one tank then the other were the gravel vac., the hose, the fish net, and the bucket. So somehow the disease must have gotten a ride on one of them. i filled both 10gs with water threw everything that touched either tank into them and poured in bleach. they are currently soaking in the garage. Not sure what disease it was.......just guessing with columnaris.


----------

